# Windward Passage Resort - Ft. Myers Beach



## jlwquilter (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi! Anyone stay there recently or is an owner? TUG rating is a 6.38 for 11 reviews. I am runningout the door and can't recall how recent the last review was  

JLB? Any comments from you??


----------



## JLB (Mar 24, 2007)

Of course.   

Just going from memory and gut, it is one of several mediocre resorts on FMB.  I have considered it for ourselves a few times.  It is on my _The Normal Suspect_ list, those resorts that occasionally are available in January.

If you will mapquest or yahoo map the address, you will see that it is on a stretch of Estero Blvd west of the busy FMB area.  I believe they call that area Times Square.  As such, the traffic is lighter there, as not many folks go that 3 blocks to the park and bus turn-around at the end, but if you want to go anywhere, at some times of the day, you're screwed.

On the south side of Estero Blvd at that point is the Gulf and on the north side is San Carlos pas, the main pass to the fishing boat docks, casino boat, etc.  You can see Sanibel Island across the Gulfview.

For those familiar, is it not by the Pink Shell?

The beach is fine, as I really don't know of any SW FL beaches that aren't.

If I'm not mistaken, if you are seeing it online, look at the resort information.  I seem to remember something about a unit being small and not having a Gulf view, and that is the unit I normally see when something is available.  It seems like when there is a 2-bedroom unit available, it is that one.

I could be dreaming that, though.  

FWIW, that is the type of resort you can expect to get on the beach in Snowbird season, Weeks 1-16, but only if you have a good trader.  Good gets mediocre.  Mediocre gets nothing.



jlwquilter said:


> JLB? Any comments from you??


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 24, 2007)

JLB said:


> Of course.



I knew I could count on you!

This is actually for a floating week. Before I called the resort to pin down what floating weeks are REALLY available, verify other info, etc. I thought I'd ask to see if it was a decent resort to begin with.

The reviews on TUG are very old. RCI has it listed in the directory but not on the website list of resorts....why would this be??

Anyone else have expereince with Windward Passage?


----------



## theo (Mar 26, 2007)

*Windward Passage Resort*

In my own experience as a (just recently former) owner at WPR, this is a well managed and well situated resort and, in my view, the overall condition and amenities are just fine. The orientation of the building structure is such that some units get a view of the Gulf...and some get a view of the parking lot.

At this time (I was actually there just last week), the entire facility is closed and entrance or access to the property is prohibited. A concrete restoration project is in progress (a project which cost every WPR owner an unwelcome $435 "special assessment" on top of maintenance fees last year). 

I sold my "flex" week here recently because flex week owners are strictly prohibited from reserving space during weeks 5-15 (i.e., practically the entire winter). Personally, the ONLY time I want to even set foot in Florida is when it's snowing at home in the frozen north......

I can find no fault with this resort, except for the "flex" week owner "blackout" restrictions on winter reservations.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 26, 2007)

I think I have seen this one in II?  I have wondered about the resort many times myself.  My son would love to visit there, since many of his friends live in that same area.


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 26, 2007)

*Good Info!*



theo said:


> In my own experience as a (just recently former) owner at WPR, this is a well managed and well situated resort and, in my view, the overall condition and amenities are just fine. The orientation of the building structure is such that some units get a view of the Gulf...and some get a view of the parking lot.
> 
> At this time (I was actually there just last week), the entire facility is closed and entrance or access to the property is prohibited. A concrete restoration project is in progress (a project which cost every WPR owner an unwelcome $435 "special assessment" on top of maintenance fees last year).
> 
> ...



Thanks! Of course the seller (I think he may be a broker or at least a cagey owner - I didn't get that far...yet), neglected to say anything about the concrete project or that the resort is currently closed when I made my inquiry - although to be fair, he MAY have said something if our talks progess(ed). I did specificall ask what weeks the floating week could reserve and the answer was vague, probably intentionally so. I did already know that many, if not most, SW FL resort float weeks are effectively, if not outright, blocked from the high snowbird season weeks. But I am glad to know for sure the WPR is the same in that regard...well, not glad they do it, but glad I know they do!

Out of curiosity - do you know when WPR is scheduled to re-open?

Thanks again for posting this info!


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 26, 2007)

*Probably is*



rickandcindy23 said:


> I think I have seen this one in II?  I have wondered about the resort many times myself.  My son would love to visit there, since many of his friends live in that same area.



It does trade thru II as well as RCI. The funny thing with RCI is that they don't have it listed online (or I couldn't find it). I do like to read their resort reviews when considering buying a TS as I figure these reviews are what most exchangers are going to be looking at and decent reviews of a place may figure into my trade power equation  And if it doesn't, well, decent reviews can't hurt. Hmmm...maybe they can, but that leads us into the whole VEP issue  

Can you see any reviews on WPR on II? I am not a member...


----------



## theo (Mar 26, 2007)

According to a letter I received from WPR a few months ago, before I sold my "flex" week, the resort will be (quote) 

"closed during weeks 9 through 32 in 2007".  

Whether that earlier projected timetable remains accurate today, I cannot and do not claim to know, but the place sure was buttoned up when I went by last week, with concrete barriers blocking any access to the property.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 26, 2007)

jlwquilter said:


> It does trade thru II as well as RCI. The funny thing with RCI is that they don't have it listed online (or I couldn't find it). I do like to read their resort reviews when considering buying a TS as I figure these reviews are what most exchangers are going to be looking at and decent reviews of a place may figure into my trade power equation  And if it doesn't, well, decent reviews can't hurt. Hmmm...maybe they can, but that leads us into the whole VEP issue
> 
> Can you see any reviews on WPR on II? I am not a member...



II does not have reviews.  I count on TUG for reviews.


----------



## JLB (Mar 26, 2007)

There are several comfortable older established TS resorts in the FMB/Sanibel/Bonita Beach/Vanderbilt Beach/Naples area area, and they are very popular in snowbird season, Weeks 1-15.  Most weeks in that timeframe are used by the owners.  Most that are not used are rented.  

Most have reasonable resale programs without all the developer hype and mark-up.  It is not unusual to get a prime week for under $5000, with reasonable maintenance fees, and a reasonable likelihood of being able to get your purchase price or more back if you decide to sell.

If I was inclined to buy something, that is what it would be, and I would make sure it is a fixed week the week I want to be there and in a unit I want to stay in.

There are also other, nicer TS resorts in SW Florida, primarily the HGVCs and the Cocoanut Hyatt.

Here are my Normal Suspects, those resorts that are sometimes available during Weeks 1-15.  Some I would not own at and some I would not:

Lehigh Resort Club
Charlotte Bay Resort & Club
Fishermen's Village Resort Club
Marco Resort & Club
Sea Oats Beach Club
Estero Island Beach Club
Bonita Resort & Club
Lahaina Inn
Royal Beach Club
Kahlua Beach Club
Marina Village at Snug Harbor
Sunrise Bay Resort and Club
Tropical Sands
Englewood Beach Club and Resort
Windward Passage Resort
White Sands Resort Club
Mariner’s Boathouse


----------



## theo (Mar 27, 2007)

*Windward Passage Resort*

Re:  JLB states >> Just going from memory and gut, it is one of several mediocre resorts on FMB.  I have considered it for ourselves a few times. <<

Beyond having "considered" WPR and your "memory and gut", have you ever actually set foot on the property ???

Not looking for an argument, I'm just unclear on how/why you so casually categorize this facility as "mediocre". I've spent a fair amount of time at FMB myself, and I have OWNED at WPR (right up to just a few weeks ago now). 
In my own first hand experience as owner / user there (no gut, no memory -- just first hand knowledge), it is unclear to me how / why you would label WPR as "mediocre"? 

The facility is certainly not new, but it's clean, well maintained, well managed (VRI) and on site staff have always been friendly and competent. There is a concrete restoration project in progress there at present (but you clearly were not even aware of this before labelling the facility "mediocre").   Again, I'm not looking for an argument, I'm just genuinely curious to know how/why/on what basis you would choose to label WPR as being "mediocre".

Thanks.


----------



## JLB (Mar 27, 2007)

No argument from me.  I never represent that others who have set foot on a property might not be better equipped than me to give advice about it.  A lot of people know a lot more than me about a lot of things.

But, yes, I have set foot on that property.  But just one.   

For SW FL in general and FMB in particular, I base my comments on 30 years familiarity, 20 years of it timesharing, 100 exchanges, more than 5000 documented searches of SW FL, the book on SW FL resorts I have written but will likely never publish, comparison with the _better_ resorts in SW FL, the ones that make the ones on my Normal Suspect list just _mediocre_.

By your tone, which I have grown accustomed to over the years here, it does sound like you had/have a horse in this race.  That's only human nature.  

How would you compare it to anything at South Seas Plantation, any of the HGVCs in SW FL, or the Coconut Hyatt?

I will agree that it is comparable, maybe even better, than other stuff on FMB, which are mostly mediocre, except for Seawatch on the Beach.

How would you compare the resorts on my Normal Suspect list with these?:

Seawatch on the Beach
The Cottages at South Seas Resort
Planatation Bay Villas at South Seas Resort
Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Resort
Plantation House at South Seas Resort
South Seas Club at South Seas Resort
The Charter Club of Marco Beach
Club Regency of Marco Island
Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort
The Surf Club Resort
Casa Ybel Resort
Hurricane House Resort
Sanibel Cottages Resort
Shell Island Beach Club
Tortuga Beach Club Resort
Hyatt Coconut Plantation Resort
Lighthouse Resort and Club
Sanibel Beach Club
Sanibel Beach Club II



theo said:


> Re:  JLB states >> Just going from memory and gut, it is one of several mediocre resorts on FMB.  I have considered it for ourselves a few times. <<
> 
> Beyond having "considered" WPR and your "memory and gut", have you ever actually set foot on the property ???
> 
> Not looking for an argument, I'm just unclear on how/why you so casually categorize this facility as "mediocre".


----------



## theo (Mar 27, 2007)

*Windward Passage Resort*

I'm not interested in engaging in comparisons, particularly in view of the fact that I have stayed or owned at only a very few of the facilities which you've identified. Moreover, times and places change -- that's why newspapers get published daily instead of monthly. 

I choose to confine my expression of views and opinions to places about which I have current, first hand, knowledge and recent experience. If doing so is perceived as having "tone", then so be it.  I merely expressed a well informed view regarding one particular facility which I have used and at which I happen to have been an owner. Nothing more. I thought that's what sharing information is all about. Have I struck a sensitive nerve here somehow?


----------



## theo (Mar 27, 2007)

*Windward Passage Resort*

I'm not interested in engaging in comparisons, particularly in view of the fact that I have stayed or owned at only a very few of the facilities which you've identified. Moreover, times and places change -- that's why newspapers get published daily instead of monthly. 

I choose to confine my expression of views and opinions to places about which I have current, first hand, knowledge and recent experience. If doing so is perceived as having "tone", then so be it.  I merely expressed a well informed view regarding one particular facility which I have used and at which I happen to have been an owner. Nothing more. I thought that's what sharing information is all about. Have I struck a sensitive nerve here somehow?


----------



## JLB (Mar 27, 2007)

Re-reading the thread, I think my comments in Post #10 are fairly complimentary toward WPR and the other several less-than-stellar resorts in the FMB area.  They are what they are.  Frankly, one of them is one of our favorite resorts anywhere, but I would never call it anything more than medicore, since that's what it is.  

I would never try to mislead anyone into thinking a resort is more than it is, and then be responible for their disappointment.

The last time we were there, one foot on the property  , was between 12/30/06 and 1/5/07.  I made a special point of going to look at it, through all that mess of traffic, because it is sometimes available for when we want something there.  Has something changed since then, other than it being closed down, if it now is?

Just curious, what is the TUG rating for WPR?  Then we can give it a relative position in the area, whether it is medicore or not, in a larger number of people's opinions.

Here's a few other ratings site and how their respondents rate it:

http://www.mytravelguide.com/hotels/profile-16756001-United_States_Florida_Fort_Myers_Win
dward_Passage_Resort.html

2 stars out of 5
- - - - - -
http://travel.away.com/hotels/travel-hotel-details-id45872-Windward-Passage-Resort-2490-Fort-
Myers-Florida-United-States.html

2 stars out of 5
- - - - -
http://www.igougo.com/travelcontent/journalEntryLodging.aspx?Mode=1&ReviewID=1293356

Average rating:  3 of 5


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 28, 2007)

When I visited the resort, it had a great location, but the units, esp. one bedroom, were unappealing.  I checked the reviews and the latest was Dec. 2002 and that review was a 6.  The overall rating is 6.38.  If there have been renovations, it would be very helpful if people would do a review and post the changes because the last review made it sound like a turnoff.


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 28, 2007)

*I agree*



rapmarks said:


> When I visited the resort, it had a great location, but the units, esp. one bedroom, were unappealing.  I checked the reviews and the latest was Dec. 2002 and that review was a 6.  The overall rating is 6.38.  If there have been renovations, it would be very helpful if people would do a review and post the changes because the last review made it sound like a turnoff.



The pics of the 1 bedroom on the official resort website do look rather bland to me. I don't know if the 2 bedroom units are any better...? I personally can overlook bland though for a great location, clean and well maintained units and grounds, and a great buy price.

I guess that posting reviews can be a PIA but it's so helpful to all members of TUG to have them as recent as possible because things do change - for the good as well as the bad.

I am so hoping that the March Review month bonus will really update alot of old resort reviews. That was the one area of TUG that disappointed me when I joined - the reviews for resorts I am interested in checking out are old, very old. And most of them are in FL. Which boggles my mind that NO ONE from TUG has been to these resorts in years!?! So I can only assume that they have been visited but no reviews written :annoyed:


----------



## JLB (Mar 28, 2007)

6.38, OK, let me do the math.

In SW FL, 9 resorts have lower ratings and 42, m/l, have higher ratings.

As long as we are disecting my favorite area of the world, timesharewise, here's some more tidbits.

The average ratings of resorts by area in SW FL is as follows:

Captiva--8.77
Sanibel--8.00
Marco Island--7.824
Ft. Myers Beach--7.13
Naples--6.81

Frankly, it surprises me about Naples, but that's the way the math works

As all can see, the masses consider WPR resort to be substantially below average in an area that itself is substantially below average.

So Theo probably is right. _ Mediocre_ does not seem to be an appropriate adjective.

Gotta go back to work.


----------



## Neesie (Mar 28, 2007)

Maybe I haven't been going to Florida as long as JLB (me 25 years) and I've never broken the numbers down percentage-wise but like everyone else I have an opinion too.

I just returned from Ft. Myers last night; I'm sorry I didn't see the Winward Passage Resort.  (We stayed with relatives in a gated community, not a time-share).  As far as rating timeshares I have noticed that my own personal preferences are not necessarily Gold Crown or the "best pictured" in the directory.  I think when we were new to timesharing we had a few picked out that we really hoped we'd trade in to.  We ended up getting something that didn't look as nice as the picture but turned out to be great!  In Fort Myers that happened to be Lahaina, which is far from a Gold Crown Property.  

So JLB has a list of "some he would own at and some he would not".  That's his list!  For me, I'm glad that I was open to making exchanges even when I didn't get what I thought I wanted.   (Lahaina, for instance).  This year we even tried Mexico just for the weather and I totally fell in love.  This wouldn't have happened if I kept a log and a chart with numbers.  We have stayed at the top of the line Gold Crown Resorts and one of our favorites is neither Gold Crown or Silver.  It is the Driftwood Beach Club in Lauderdale-by-the-Sea (yes, I know it's south and not in Ft. Myers).  I'm just trying to say I prefer to be open and not cross something off the list based on its picture.  Location, yes, that's important since most of us are chasing the 80 degree temps in the winter.  But your resort, Winward Passage is going to have the same temperature as any Sanibel Island resort.  As far as it's location on Estero Blvd, that is subjective too.  I preferred being on the quieter end.  We did quite a bit of travelling last week (Ft. Myers, Naples, Marco Island, the Keys AND Ft. Lauderdale) and the traffic was absolutely crazy.  Congested, ill-tempered and hot-headed.  Everywhere.


----------



## JLB (Mar 28, 2007)

We've set foot on the Lahaina Inn.  

The first time across the road and a year ago on the beach side.  It had not changed much, well, actually, at all, over those 15 years, or probably from the time before it was converted.

However, I would put it on my list on places to consider owning.  Neesie has some good points, especially that any place in the area gets the same weather and the same wonderful beaches of SW FL.

Then I look at the little differences.  

Lahaina Inn is out away from the FMB hub-bub.  So, if you wanna get away for some golf, or margaritas and el grande sombreros at Iquana Mia, or even do simple things like go to the grocery store, it is not a half-day chore fighting traffic.  That is a lot quieter area as the Times Square area of FMB is very popular with the big throaty-bike motorcyle crowd, since the more exclusive areas of SW FL tend to frown on them.

The Lahaina Inn is established, sold out, not a ripoff developer resort full of hype and excess markup.  There is even a resale office onsite and the welcome breakfast is held there.  Plenty of BBQs, free bicycles, beautiful sunsets, the same ones they have on Captiva, Key West, in Hawaii, etc.  

I would not mind at all being able to get one of those 2-story, 2-bedroom units on the west side, on the left in the big picture:

http://www.lahainaresort.com/ 

Perhaps that accounts for it's 7.79 TUG rating, much higher to the top than WPR, indicating we are not the only ones who feel it is a better resort.

But still, it's not of the quality of any of the HGVCs, so some of the harder-to-please would be dissapointed.


----------



## Neesie (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that Lahaina is still a nice place; we haven't been there in a long time.  Traffic was just as awful as I previously mentioned.  We didn't venture that far down Estereo Blvd just to take a look.


----------



## JLB (Mar 28, 2007)

I meant to mention that I have been seeing the Lahaina in my searches lately.  If memory serves me right, that little silver crown wasn't there next to it.  There's a lot of that going around.  Decrowning.


----------



## jfitz (Mar 29, 2007)

JLB said:


> If you will mapquest or yahoo map the address, you will see that it is on a stretch of Estero Blvd west of the busy FMB area.  I believe they call that area Times Square.  As such, the traffic is lighter there, as not many folks go that 3 blocks to the park and bus turn-around at the end, but if you want to go anywhere, at some times of the day, you're screwed.


I would strongly disagree.  Both getting on and off the island is far easier from the west end of Estero Blvd than from the east end, where traffic can back up considerably.  The resorts on that end of Estero, in my opinion, have a distinct location advantage if your plans include frequent travel on and off Estero Island.  Times Square, with its shops, restaurants and street entertainment is also just a short walk on the beach or on Estero Blvd.


> For those familiar, is it not by the Pink Shell?


Yes.


> If I'm not mistaken, if you are seeing it online, look at the resort information.  I seem to remember something about a unit being small and not having a Gulf view, and that is the unit I normally see when something is available.


There are several different types of units at WPR.  Those in the building pictured on II have balconies overlooking the Gulf.  Another building has garden view units without balconies.  "Garden", apparently, is a Seminole word meaning parking lot.  A third type of unit, rarely available, are what appear to be converted beach homes.  The room we stayed in pre-Charley was, while clean, in need of updating.  We stayed in a unit last year and it was freshly redone and updated.  My understanding is that this is the case throughout the resort.  The 1 br units I have stayed in were small but adequate for a couple with small children.  I think its location alone would be enough to lift it out of the "suspect" class.

As other posters have mentioned, the resort is closed while the beachview building undergoes structural repairs.


----------



## JLB (Mar 29, 2007)

jfitz:

You are disagreeing with something I did not say.  

But yes, if all you want to do from WPR/Pink Shell is get off the island, sure, just get to the main drag and hang a left over the bridge.  It would be crazy to hang a right, unless you were heading to Bonita Springs, Naples, Marco, etc.  (which we would be). 

What I said is that traffic is lighter in the three or so blocks *west* of the Times Square area than it is on Estero Blvd *in *the Times Square area.  The reason being that not much of the traffic comes down Estero Blvd to the end where the turnaround is.  Actually, I believe I said exactly that.

What I was trying to say is that if you stayed at a resort in that area (like the Pink Shell, the best-known one) and did not leave all week, you would not have to deal with traffic/noise.

Most of the traffic goes on by that turn, going on over the bridge or going on east/south on Estero Blvd.

Of the traffic that does exit the main drag at that intersection, the bulk of it stops in the Times Square area, to park and go to the beach or the many T-shirt, swimsuit, trinket, restaurants, and tatoo shops in the Times Square area.

I would agree that traffic is a nightmare if you try to get to that area from the east/south, from Bonita Beach/Lovers Key.  That is because traffic gets so bad the closer you get to FMB/Times Square that it backs it up a long way to the east.

Consistent with that, in talking about the Lahaina Inn (or Seawatch, Mariners Boathouse,Tropical Sands, ETAL), I said the traffice is much lighter, and that is because they are out away from Times Square, toward Bonita Beach/Lovers Key.

In fewer words, the *logjam is at the Times Square area *and that is what backs the traffic up.

But I understand that I now have gotten the ire(s) up, and regardless of how I say whatever I say, the alert seems to be out for someone to find fault with it.   

Back to the original digression, WPR is medicore, now adjusted down at closer inspection, to sub-mediocre.


----------



## JLB (Mar 29, 2007)

As you go east/south from Ft. Myers Beach, Estero Blvd gets renamed Hickory Blvd, then Bonita Beach Road.

The homely little resort we like, which has a TUG rating of only 6.81 (to show that we are not hard to please), is 10.5 miles east of the Times Square area of FMB, on the same road that is a mess there.

In the area where we like to stay, traffic flows at it's normal pace, actually 55 mph once you get over the Big Hickory Pass Bridge, onto Lovers Key.

The only real traffic _noise_ we get is motorcyles and commercial trucks (mostly beer trucks it seems) going to and from FMB.  And the trollies.


----------



## jfitz (Mar 29, 2007)

JLB, forgive me for taking your statement "_but if you want to go *anywher*e, at some times of the day, *you're screwed*_" as being a negative comment on the area where Pink Shell and WPR are located compared to areas further South and East on Estero.  I took it that you were saying there is more difficulty with traffic when exiting the island from that side of Estero Blvd than there is when exiting from the southern/eastern side.   Traffic delays at the left turn leading under the bridge to the jughandle, you can't take a left directly onto the bridge, are trivial compared to the backup of cars heading North/West onto the bridge. 

I now realize now that by _anywhere_ you didn't mean visiting Sanibel/Captiva, the Outlet Malls in Fort Myers, some of the historic sights such as the Ford/Edison complex, taking in a concert or show at the Barbara Mann, taking in the various weekend events in downtown Fort Myers or attending a ball game.  All things that are far more convenient to do from the WPR / Pink Shell area than from further south/east where you either have to fight traffic all the way north/west on Estero or go all the way south and pick up the Tamiami Trail in Bonita Beach, then come all the way back up, again in heavy traffic.   

Certainly many, if not most, of the resorts on Estero are nicer and newer than WPR, but few have a better location if you are going to do a little exploring.  The area offers an easy on and off the bridge and is a short walk to the activity in Times Square.  If all you intend to do is lay on the beach and let sand gravity take effect, perhaps go out to eat at the closest restaurant, it doesn't really matter where on Estero you are located, at least not until you have to fight your way back to RSW.


----------



## JLB (Mar 29, 2007)

In a nutshell, SW FL is not at all like it used to be 30 years ago.   

But still nicer today than most areas are today.

There are many areas of heavy traffic and noise pollution.

So try to pick the ones that are least congested.  

And plot your exit route appropriately.


----------



## JLB (Mar 29, 2007)

And to show how these things go when you are dealing with an audience the size of the entire Internet universe, not long ago someone posted how much they really enjoyed Golf Villas, long the bottom of the SW FL TS world, and having only a 4.64 TUG rating.

So, whatever the masses generally agree to, there will be some skewed to either end.


----------



## JLB (Sep 2, 2007)

To fully appreciate this post, I would recommend reading this entire thread first.   
- - - - - -
As thing sometimes work out, I find it interesting that we *will* be _setting foot_ on this resort January 5, and keep our 8 feet set on it for an entire week.   

It's not Morritt's Grand on Grand Cayman (what we had to cancel), but, amazingly, it was available at exactly the time we needed something that would work with our already-confirmed plane reservations into Orlando, and the following week at Manasota Key.

I had not seen anything other than stuff like Lehigh or Charlotte Harbor for SW FL for several months, and then WPR was there the one day we had to have something.

Kinda funny how things work out, isn't it?  :rofl:

Now we can visit Rapmarks and Conch Man (& Conch Woman).


----------



## jlwquilter (Sep 2, 2007)

JLB said:


> To fully appreciate this post, I would recommend reading this entire thread first.
> - - - - - -
> As thing sometimes work out, I find it interesting that we *will* be _setting foot_ on this resort January 5, and keep our 8 feet set on it for an entire week.
> 
> ...



Yep, funny how things work out. I knew where you were staying from your other post, having started this thread here. I seriously look forward to your review.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Sep 2, 2007)

jlwquilter said:


> Yep, funny how things work out. I knew where you were staying from your other post, having started this thread here. I seriously look forward to your review.


JWquilter--I see you are from West Palm Beach. The wife and I will be there starting Jan. 4th for a week.(palm beach shores actually-ocean pointe) any suggestions on must-see's? Also, in case I dont make plans to drive to the west coast to play golf with JLB what is the best/cheapest golf near singer island?


----------



## theo (Sep 3, 2007)

*Even funnier than you may realize.....*

Re: >> To fully appreciate this post, I would recommend reading this entire thread first..... Kinda funny how things work out, isn't it?  :rofl: <<
=================================================
JLB:
I'm the very person who originally challenged your description of this resort as "mediocre" (and later, "sub-mediocre") without your actually having ever stayed there. Sometimes things go full circle........

I sold my "float" week at WPR, after reserving my 2008 week (week 1, beginning January 5, 2008).  The woman who bought my week and to whom I transferred that 2008 reservation informed me that she decided to bank that week with RCI, since she has other committments. I'm willing to bet (I can likely even find the exact unit number in my files, although likely neither of us cares) that YOU have now picked up this very same week. Funny how things go -- sub-mediocre yesterday, staying there tomorrow. 

I STILL think you'll find the place well above "mediocre", particularly now that you're actually going to set foot on the premises for an _*informed*_ evaluation.  Out of the Times Square madness, walking distance to the state park, beach on site, cold beer and oysters at the Smokin'Oyster. But as you already know, forget about getting anywhere on the island driving.

Enjoy --- and come back and admit to all that you were WRONG!


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 3, 2007)

JLB said:


> And to show how these things go when you are dealing with an audience the size of the entire Internet universe, not long ago someone posted how much they really enjoyed Golf Villas, long the bottom of the SW FL TS world, and having only a 4.64 TUG rating.
> 
> So, whatever the masses generally agree to, there will be some skewed to either end.





First, I must comment on those Golf Villas.  I tried my hardest to find them this winter, and had no luck.
The golf course is now closed down.  the one complex I though might have been them had no sign, no pace to check in, etc.  So where in the heck are they?

Now that I know JLB is staying there this January, I still don't know if I want to face that awful traffic to get there.  
14 years ago, we would drive my daughter and her friend to the resort where they would be picked up in a boat by two young men who were the stepsons of the owners of christmas Mountain (he also managed Windward Passage).  These young men lived on the tip of Sanibel Island.  The girls would enjoy the day boating and we would fight traffic. 

Now that I live there, I fight traffic all the time.  
I was so looking forward to the beaches the second half of April when traffic died down, but was put  on an antibiotic, and for the first time in my life, got severely sunburned.  so i am beach deprived and anxious to get back to Florida.


----------



## JLB (Sep 3, 2007)

If you mean the crappy unit without a Gulf view, yes, that is the only one that was available!   

Having searched this particular search as many times as I have, I know when to put up and when to shut up.

Well . . . maybe not the latter.  

Being familar with other mediocre and sub-medicore resorts in SW FL, as well as the better ones, having stayed in or visited most of them, I should be able to evaluate this one with some level of semi-competency.  

At least the tatoos parlors and biker babes will be within walking distance.  

I believe Rapmarks is already asking for a tee time.

Just guessing, my first visit to the FMB area was probably 1974, and our stay was definitely in a sub medicore little motel, but that was located on a bit of water.  We had dolphins visit us on the dock each day. . . . . How they got on the dock I don't know . . . . maybe at high tide.  _("Say the magic word, win a hundred dollars." _)



theo said:


> I sold my "float" week at WPR, after reserving my 2008 week (week 1, beginning January 5, 2008).  The woman who bought my week and to whom I transferred that 2008 reservation informed me that she decided to bank that week with RCI, since she has other committments. I'm willing to bet (I can likely even find the exact unit number in my files, although likely neither of us cares) that YOU have now picked up this very same week.


----------



## theo (Sep 3, 2007)

*No match....*

Re: >> If you mean the crappy unit without a Gulf view, yes, that is the only one that was available!   << 

======================================================
Nope. Mine was a prime Gulf front unit. And as I re-read the ambiguous wording of the new owner's subject email to me, she may actually have rented it out, not deposited it, so I may have been mistaken on that point. "In the bank"  
=====================================================

Re: >> Being familar with other mediocre and sub-medicore resorts in SW FL, as well as the better ones, having stayed in or visited most of them, I should be able to evaluate this one with some level of semi-competency.  <<

===================================================
I certainly agree --- *AFTER* you've done more than just walk by....  
===================================================

RE: >> At least the tatoos parlors and biker babes will be within walking distance.<<

===================================================
I don't recall seeing either one during two consecutive weeks at FMB in March (not at Windward Passage, which was closed for renovations at that time). Perhaps I'm just not as observant of such cultural highlights, or perhaps my plebian standards are just plain lower than yours. To each his own, I suppose. I hope you can somehow enjoy yourself anyhow while mingling with us commoners in our mediocre surroundings below your lofty standards.   
===================================================


----------

